# egg development



## kylepaul (Sep 14, 2002)

hi peter,
i`m on first course of clomid (day2-6) now at day 16.
had first scan for egg development last week (day10).
said i had 2 developing.
had 2nd scan today(16) now they say i only have 1 egg that is getting big enough.still haven`t ovulated yet.
my doc put me on clomid to double my chances as i already ovulate naturally.
so how come i still have only 1 rippening egg & not 2?
did the clomid not work?
or have i not been producing maturing eggs all this time!? 
go back on thursday for another scan,i would be very grateful if you could answer my questions.
thanx
from justine xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



kylepaul said:


> hi peter,
> i`m on first course of clomid (day2-6) now at day 16.
> had first scan for egg development last week (day10).
> said i had 2 developing.
> ...


----------

